# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Full shade ground cover

## Cecile

We have a 300mm gap between the driveway and the fence under the carport that gets no sun and only grows weeds.  A tough ground cover will work. 
At the front of the carport, alongside the driveway we do get fairly harsh northern sun for part of the day.  I want to plant something that's pretty dense, drought tolerant and will create a sort of mini hedge, like dwarf dianella, liriope, lomandra, or something similar.   We put in some dianella tasmanica about 9 years ago that did not spread as much as we thought it would, so it's still looking pretty ragged.  We do have more in the nature strip we could dig up and divide. 
Any suggestions for total shade plants greatly appreciated.

----------


## Marc

Synthetic grass.

----------


## Cecile

> Synthetic grass.

  There is that.

----------


## cyclic

> There is that.

  Yep just like carpet and usually laid on crusher dust.
The other man's grass is always greener when it is synthetic. Ha Ha

----------


## Marc

The reality is that no ground cover likes shade or under cover, let alone both. 
But google says otherwise. 
Worth a try https://www.homestolove.com.au/5-flo...australia-5674

----------


## r3nov8or

Might be some ideas here https://www.australianplantsonline.c...etolerant.html 
Without much sun you will need to ensure soil and food are not compromised at all for the best chance

----------


## Cecile

> Might be some ideas here https://www.australianplantsonline.c...etolerant.html 
> Without much sun you will need to ensure soil and food are not compromised at all for the best chance

  Thanks for the link, I already found that.  I love spiky grasses planted in clumps, and if we choose something with flowers it's usually to attract native birds. 
Moondog is transplanting clumps of dianella to the front of the driveway.  Under the carport still to be decided.  Due to total lack of sunlight it might end up being gravel, with some sort of barrier to keep next door's grass from invading.

----------


## bootes

I've had some luck with liriope & native violet in shady areas, though neither are suited to foot traffic. Nice flowers on both.

----------


## Cecile

> liriope & native violet

  Liriope comes up in plant searches as shade and drought tolerant and I do love strappy grass-like plants so it's on my short list.  We had some native violet here and there, but after last year's garage build it's gone.

----------

